# Off Topic Comment *Rant*



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

I'll admit, this is a bitchy rant, but it felt good to get it out. I just sent this to WoodCraft.

"Woodcraft, you have failed me for the last time. My local Woodcraft store 12781 Beach Blvd Stanton, CA 90680 was never a place that I would describe as warm, friendly or helpful, but today I finally answered the question that had been nagging at me for some time; Why do I continue to spend my money with those jerks?

I received a birthday coupon, generated by Woodcraft's database (which somehow has my date of birth). The coupon was for 10% any purchase (excluding power tools and a huge list of other items). I also received a sale paper, listing the Rikon belt and disc sander for $99.99. So, I jumped in the truck and made my way through hellish L.A. traffic to the woodcraft store. I asked the fellas at the counter how they were doing and they all looked at me like I was speaking a foreign language. None answered. So I asked if they had the Rikon in stock and they pointed to a stack of boxes. I grabbed some sand paper and headed to counter. I told the fella about my coupon and realized I'd left it at home.

He made a snide remark about the deal I'm getting on the sander and I explained that I wanted to use the coupon on the sand paper, that the coupon explained that power tools were excluded. Of course, since I didn't have the coupon, the man refused to honor it. I explained that it was generated by my profile he had just pulled up on his computer, but still he refused. I didn't argue, I told him it was no big deal. He totaled me up and I handed him my American Express, to which he responds, "We don't accept American Express." Since this was the only method of payment I had arranged for this purchase I left the store with no sander and drove back home through hellish L.A. traffic.

On the drive home, I couldn't help but think about the 10% Rockler ALWAYS gives me simply for presenting my Military I.D. I also thought about the helpful, warm service I'm always provided at Rockler. And I came to the conclusion that if WoodCraft wouldn't accept my payment or honor a coupon there is really no need for to ever return to a WoodCraft store. I will be doing business with Rockler from here on out. Now, I'm going to go to my garage and stare at the empty bench space I'd cleared out for my new sander."


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Warranted rant.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Rant? What rant? A statement of dissatisfaction to inform a LARGE franchise. I would continue to educate Woodcraft on the error of their ways! You are not wrong, there is a difference in culture.


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

I sent this message along with the original to Rockler:

Conversation started today
12:42pm
Brandon Purvis

I wanted to pass along this message I just posted to WoodCraft's page. I love you Rockler. I'll never stray again! And btw, I do business with your store in Torrance, CA. Your staff is incredible! I always have such a marvelous experience in your stores and enjoy spending money with you!


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Sorry for your aggravation. Can't call that a rant, I would say it was justified dissertation.

Fortunately, or unfortunately depending on your location, your experience is not universal. I did the same thing at my Woodcraft in Franklin, Tennessee and they honored my card even though I did not have it with me, and they wished me a happy birthday to boot. They are the nicest bunch of folks you could ever hope to find in a retail business.


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah Crank, California has nothing on good Southern TN folks. I'm originally from Mississippi…still haven't figured out how to communicate with folks out here…I guess.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Forgive the ignorance, but are Woodcraft stores all independently owned franchises or are there company stores?

It always amazes me how much difference a good manager/owner makes in how a store runs. The attitude of the employees is almost always a direct reflection of the boss.


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

To be fair, I think that these stores are independently operated. There was a guy who used to work at that particular woodcraft who was awesome. I came in one day and saw this tiny oriental lady tearing him a new one over something really dumb. Dude just stood their and took it like a boss. I thought she was a customer, but it turned out she owned the franchise. Never saw that guy working in there again.

Even if they are franchised store, they carry the corporate logo and have to meet corporate expectations. That's why I listed the store in question.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Jay - 
WOodcraft are all independent franchises. So it just seems that whoever decided to start the store and lock up that block of real estate in Stanton is not customer focused.

Woodcraft requires a certain population to get a store, and doesn't allow them to be too close together, to avoid competition.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

OK, thanks guys, just curious as to how WC is set up.

UVW, no arguments about what you did or your decision (though from a business standpoint, I understand the no AmEx-royal pain to deal with) and I'm glad you pointed out the particular store that was the issue.

Some people never seem to realize that for a retail business to be successful, you have to focus on customers. They get into a business because it is a good "money making opportunity". The problem is that if you focus on the money to be made, instead of where the money comes from, you will soon have nothing to focus on as sales dry up.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

JayT, even that AmEx thing is not universal.
I own a retail business and the company that processes my credit cards handles any hassle that might be out there.
From my perspective, there is absolutely no difference between AmEx, Visa, Diners Club, Discover, Master Card or what have you. They all cost me about 2.75% per transaction.
I did process some kind of Business Visa once that stuck me for a $19 processing fee. Pissed me off. Was for a $6 charge to put a battery in a watch too. No indication it was any different from any other card till I got my statement a couple weeks later.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your problems with Woodcraft. Ironically enough, I think it's sort of the opposite in the greater Boston area. I used to go to Rockler in Cambridge (before I even knew there was a Woodcraft around here), and I got cold-shouldered "salesmen" who didn't offer much help even when I politely asked a question. What's even stanger, was that they all seemed bored to be standing around not helping me. You'd think that if you had nothing to do at your job and someone came in who wanted help or even just to talk to you about WW that you'd jump at the chance. Not so.
Then I learned about Woodcraft in Woburn. Although I would not describe all the salemen there as Mr. Personality, they do make an effort and are willing to help you. They might even go look in the back for you to look for something. Also, they seem to have a lot more hand tools there than at Rockler (not sure if they even know what a handplane is over there). Also, FYI, they do take Amex at my Woodcraft.
This info helps me because I know that if I ever come across another Rockler, I'll know not to run the other way. Maybe you'll think the same if you ever come across another Woodcraft.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Life is too short to deal with bad customer service! I think that woodworking stores should be the sort of place where you feel like you can go and pull up a stool and sit and drink coffee at the counter and talk about tools. I've been fortunate enough to live in smaller cities where I know the staff by name and visiting the stores almost feel like a social outing.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

+1 Mantario. My sentiments exactly.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Obviously, you have a right to rant about your treatment. I've never heard of the people at Woodcraft near me treating anyone like that. They've certainly treated me well at all times. Obviously, not all stores in any chain are going to be equal. There will always be some bad apples and I'm sorry for your bad luck in living near this one.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

Totally agree with you Manitario.

And Crank, you are right about Amex…I just can't understand, when you have a store that sells such expensive equipment, why would you limit the methods of payment customers may have to purchase said equipment. Even if Amex is a pain in the neck…seems worth it to make some sales. Yesterday, my total with sander, sand paper and some wax was around $150. That's 150 bucks they let walk out the door. Seems like a poor business decision to me.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

There used to be one in Strongsville, OH about a 40 minute drive for me, I moved about 8 minutes away, but something happened about 5-6 years ago and they closed up, unfortunately, I moved 4 years ago. They always seemed personable, knowledgeable and willing to help, they weren't in an area where the rent would have been too high either.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Another thumbs up for the Rockler in Torrance, CA. Roger has a good crew, and they've always been helpful. They've also taken my AmEx, no questions asked. I've also had good treatment at WoodCrafters, in Ventura, CA. Courtesy isn't all held in one place or coast.

You just ran into some jerks at the other place.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

This is certainly NOT just a Woodcraft issue, and unfortunately It's found in ANY big chain of stores. When I worked at HD we used to have folks come in ranting and raving about how poor the service was at the HD closest to us (about 8 miles away). We'd listen to them bitch than try to go out of our way to give them extra good service. 
In my department (Tool Rental) we'd point the customer out to each other and try to remember them the next time they were in, just to be a bit "extra friendly" on their next visit. 
Our store manager would come to us fairly regularly and tell us he just got Kudos from someone for our dept's great customer service versus the terrible service that customer had gotten across town. 
We were one of the best stores in our district on customer service ratings.

So yeah, you can see this in a lot of companies now… mostly it's the MANAGER (or owners) fault for not making sure his employees were doing what was necessary to make EVERY customer happy.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Sounds like the attitude of an employee that has been told the store will be shutting down. There are many dead bodies in the woodworking physical retail business. We have the internet that can explain/compare the tools and provide quick shipping. I really can't remember the last tool I bought from a retail store. Evolution.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

What would you expect from a state that just voted to allow illegals to get drivers liscense.


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

yes I have been to Franklin Tn Woodcraft and they are very nice and the store is Big compared to some I've visited


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

Southern California? well, at least the weather is nice.

Don't you just hate a wasted trip to the tool store? And, you had to deal with a dopey retail dude.
That sucks. Hope the rant helped a little bit.

Happy Birthday BTW,

I have to say the sales people at the Woodcraft store in Libertyville Il. are pretty cool.

I'm embarrassed to say I forget his name - but he'll stand there and listen to me rattle on about my latest project or a hand plane restore and makes me feel like he understands what I'm talking about.

My wife won't do that.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I will add that the folks at the Clearwater Florida store have always been curteous and helpful.(80MILE ROUND TRIP FOR ME) I have been in WC's that wasn't the case.
Always seems to help when you vent. Hope things are going better for you.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

If Woodcraft headquarters gets enough complaints they can pull the franchise. I have only been to a Woodcraft store a couple of times. It is a 2 hour drive from my home so I shop by internet if I can't get it locally. They were not very helpful but in all fairness they were busy, busy that day. another thing I would consider is a warranty is never any better than the people that sell the tool and those you deal with.


----------



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

This makes me chuckle a bit, since I had the same experience with West Marine, where I purchase my West System epoxy. "I left the coupon at home," I said. To which she responded, "People forget them all the time. Don't forget it the next time." I felt defeated, maybe a little stupid, but mostly disappointed. Yeah, I dealt with the traffic to get the epoxy which I really needed, but how about some CUSTOMER SERVICE.

My Woodcraft store is a little friendlier than yours. I know everyone on a first name basis. They stopped giving me my 10% birthday discount last year. I was really bummed about that decision. I joked to them about it, but to no avail.

I agree that Rockler gives exceptional service. A few other suppliers that I like include carbide.com for bits and blades, Woodworker's Supply, and Klingspor.

I'm sorry that you had a bad day. Maybe tomorrow the stars will align and your day will be amazing. Best of luck.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Folks are nice at my Woodcraft in Greenville. But they seem to always not have what I need. They offer to order it but that's an extra trip. Rockler usually has free shipping so I usually just order from them. I order some from Klingspor's. They ship fast.
Sorry to hear about the bad day.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

Try Jesse at Eagle. He has been very helpful to me over the years and knows his machinery.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Poor service has caused me to walk out many a store and never be gracd with my presence again. Both Woodcraft stores nearest to me Lexington, KY and Cincinnati( I think they closed shop this year) have been super helpful the few times I have visited either. I think the same guy ran both since Lex is currently over stocked with the extras from Cincy.


----------



## PineChopper (May 21, 2012)

Since you live in California, they probably didn't speak English.
Good rant though.


----------



## fredj (Jun 4, 2013)

The personal in my local Woodcraft store (same one cutworm goes to) have always been very polite and helpful. Yours suffers from bad, and I mean bad, not poor managment !


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow Howie and Pine Chopper, thanks for kicking a little racism into this conversation. I need to say, for the record that race didn't play into this scenario, unless of course you want me to complain about asshole white people. Then yeah, I've got four guys at woodcraft and two guys on the internet, one from Florida and one from California to bitch about.

Frankly, I think it's kinda funny that the two racist comments I got were from a southerner and a Californian. As a displaced Mississippian I'm always either apologizing for the racist actions of my home state or trying to convince Californians that they are far far more racist that anyone I've ever known in Mississippi. Thanks for making my point for me.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Funny thing is, I'm fed-up with Rockler.

I go to that same Woodcraft in Stanton. It's a drive for me
so I don't go often. I usually know what I want and get
it in the mail, which saves me time and often money with
gasoline costing what it does.

Wurth (Louis and Co.) can supply a lot of woodworking stuff at 
prices that are often better than what you'll get at
walk-in stores. They have a will-call in Brea.


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up Loren. I'll check out Wurth.

The fact is that I do a lot of shopping online as it is. But when I get a flyer with a good deal, that's when I'll go to the store. There was a really good price on that sander…That's what brought me into the store to begin with. Still wish I had gotten it. I could take cash down there and pick it up…but I sort of refuse to, on principle at this point. Just kinda sad Rockler doesn't carry Rikon products.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

My local WoodCraft is top notch as far as I'm concerned. 
The closest Rockler to me is over 100 miles one way. I've been there twice and spent a good sum of money both times. Told them of my journey and they couldn't have cared less. Haven't gone back since.
My hometown HoDepo is the pits , so I drive to the next one down the pike and have great service and ample supplies to chose from. Hopefully there is another WoodCraft in your area to give a try : )


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

this thread was fun until you started lashing out at us.

I didn't think the 2 sarcastic comments were out of line considering we are having a friendly bitch session.

In fact, I agree. I lived in the Bay area and know exactly how crazy it is there.

So next time, before you go writing "unless of course you want me to complain about asshole white people." I'd suggest you think about whether two wrongs make a right and who the hell you're talking to.

Personally, I wasn't offended until YOU made this comment.

I would suggest you bring your damn coupon next time and stop throwing a tantrum in public like a child.

Woodcraft is a fine store worthy of our patronage and support. We are all a fussy, tight wad, bunch of know it alls and I have no doubt the salesman saw your type the minute you walked thru the door…...ya big jerk.

maybe you should spend all this pent up energy making something pretty. This side of you is not.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

@reedwood--well said


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

It was an interesting thread and I enjoyed reading the comments ,went away checking other woodworking forums,came back to read the latest posts and ,,,WOW, how did race get into this?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

WOW, how did race get into this?

I believe it follows as a corollary of Godwin's Law:

"As an online discussion grows longer, the probability of a comparison involving Nazis or Hitler approaches 1."


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*"asshole white people." *

*WOW ! You really don't have to be any certain color or race to be a gaping sphincter ! You've proven that with your comment*


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

WTH? I'm not the one that started the race commentary, I was trying to admonish it. Reedwood, if you didn't think those two "sarcastic comments" were out of line, then I don't know what to say. I have no patience for race bashing, so I called the comments out. I don't feel bad about it.

I come here to talk about wood working. If I want to read racist political banter I'll open Facebook.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I've had good luck with a Woodcraft franchise in Mobile, Al, but It is now out of business. It all come down to the caliber of people who work there. Some people are committed to customer service, some are not. I only deal with businesses that treat me as a valued customer. If I'm mistreated, I just walk out, never to return. Sooner or later, the business will get the message.


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

Woodcraft could send the staff at the Spokane Wa. store to charm school also.
And maybe stock the place better.


----------



## LakeLover (Feb 2, 2013)

I believe it follows as a corollary of Godwin's Law:

"As an online discussion grows longer, the probability of a comparison involving Nazis or Hitler approaches 1."

How true that is. And a good laugh to boot.

I agree that customer service counts, as being on both sides of the counter.

I do thank people for good service and it pays back 99% of the time. The other 1% are probably in shock

If a store or any business has a rude arrogent persona, you are going to die a well deserved death. Commerce is changing so fast, some shop on line, some like to go in and touch products.

I worked as an RN for years and saw the dianosaur mindset of Managment. When I was a manager on a OR with 40 staff. I made sure I was up on the game. All the staff loved my style except for 2-3 workplace sababtors. But I burnt out as the beaucrats were well established old boys club of self serving slugs.

I am much happier making saw dust and renoing homes.

Sad to see how you folks south of the 49th are so intolerant of the diverse mix of your nation, who welcomed the poor and down trodden to form a new land.

Unless your are a Native American Indian ( Yes I can say that), you are all immigrants in your family past. Also your political flaming is so discusting.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm in Louisville, KY. We don't have a Rockler store here. The Woodcraft guys always say hello when you walk in, offer to assist, and are good with helpful advice. Our only other woodworking store is a department of a large independent store, Bargain Supply. I really love Bargain Supply and the guys there are always helpful. Woodcraft carries a number of things that Bargain Supply doesn't (General Finishes and lots of specialty items), so I happily purchase from both. Can't complain about either one.

I use Amex a lot, and I am used to some places not taking it, so I always have a backup.


----------



## funchuck (Jan 11, 2010)

I've been to that Woodcraft in Stanton. Everytime I go, I got good service, but last time I went was about 7 years ago, so things may have changed. Personally, I can understand not accepting Amex. I don't think that constitutes bad service, and a lot of businesses don't accept Amex.

I don't think refusing to honor a coupon is not that bad since you didn't have it on you. Of course, it would have been better if they did honor the coupon, since it was in their computer, but maybe other people did the same thing (asking to use a coupon that they didn't bring), then came back into the store later with the real coupon to buy more things. Store manager saw what was happening and decided to only honor coupons that the person brought. That Woodcraft location is pretty slow, so they might be trying to maximize profits. In fact, I'm surprised they are still in business.

I wasn't there to see what happened, so maybe it was worse than what you described, and that wouldn't excuse any snide remarks from the cashier either.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a retail store and the processor we have breaks out the charge card compaines on my statement. Amex is a full point higher than the rest….as a result we have never taken it either. Maybe I'm just with the wrong processor…
Mike


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Bitchy Rant my as*! 
I though you were actually quite nice about it. I would have told the losers working in the store about it. 'Course, I'm old and tend to get pretty cranky when I get bad service when I'm trying to give somebody my money. I would also have gone on Woodcraft's website and tried to find out the franchisee's name and told them about it too. Lucky for me, the Woodcraft stores in Oklahoma City, and Tulsa are good folks that will bend over backwards to be helpful, and they cheerfully accept my AMEX card. They are both owned by the same franchisee. I have never been to a Woodcraft in KS, MO or TX and gotten bad treatment. Sometimes now and then I get someone who is having a bad day, but hey! we all have em, just don't take it out on me. We have no Rockler stores in OK but I have been treated very well in the Dallas area stores. I just don't understand people working in a store that depends on the public for survival being a dick to their customers. But as my wife points out to me all too often, there is probably a lot that I don't understand. BTW the sale price for the same sander here in OKC was $89.99. I bought one last weekend.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Any time I go into a store (any store), I try not to be an ass hole. I usually go out of the way to be friendly with clerks and other employees. I've found that even if an employee is rude, if you overlook their attitude they will catch on and realize I'm not there to make their day any worse than it already is. If an employee doesn't show respect to me, I pick up the things I need and check out - and never return.

One thing to remember. These guys are just normal people with normal problems. Maybe some of them have way more than just normal problems. That makes a difference.


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

I hear ya Junior. I've worked my share of retail and have had many bad experiences….hiding behind the counter crying while call security experiences. lol. I'm always extremely cool and patient with retail employees…very empathetic, very calm. That's one reason I was so urked by the guys at the woodcraft store. Less because they were jerks and more because they just didn't care. They made me feel like I was wasting their time, when all I wanted to do was give them money and go home to play with my new sander.

Even in the store, I didn't rant at them. I just said thanks and left….came to the internet to take out my frustration. I certainly didn't take it out on them.


----------



## natenaaron (Jun 24, 2013)

American Express does their best to rip everyone off. Moke is right, Amex is higher than everyone else and they are happy about it. Our last CC processor would not allow us to decline the cards. Once we were no longer under contract with them I dumped them and Amex on the same day. I won't take it out of principal.

Uncannyvalleywoods,
Thank you for calling out the racists. Ignoring it makes it worse. And it is not sarcasm.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Uncanny,some people react differently when you are calm and talk quietly,one would assume that cool/patient customers are not going to give them a hard time so either they(the employees) service you in the same calm/collected manner or since you don't seem aggressive,they just brush you off.

I remember a few years ago I went to the perfume section of a big store in Toronto looking for a very specific perfume for my wife,saw a young woman behind the counter with her head down reading the newspaper,I very politely and quietly asked:,excuse me ,would you have such and such perfume in a plash on bottle?she lifted her head,looked at me and said: *"no"*,,,then put her head back down and continued reading,no smile ,no I'm sorry we don't carry that brand but may be I could interest you in something similar ,,,

It was obvious I was bothering her and interrupted her reading so she just blew me off, unlike you, my blood pressure went up ,I saw red,and decided I wasn't going to accept any of her " attitude" ,went straight to her manager/supervisor who was a few feet away and witnessed the whole thing,raised my voice a bit and let them both know what I thought of their poor customer service,the supervisor completely agreed and apologized profusely for her employee's behavior,helped me find a different perfume and sent me on my way.

Throughout all this episode the stupid employee kept giving me dirty looks as if I was the one in the wrong and my outburst was totally unjustified.she just did not get it.
I never saw her in that place again ,I guess she got transferred or let go but I doubt she ever got the message.
Some people are just not the type to serve the public,I myself am one of them,I could hardly take the BS my boss would give me let alone the demanding public.

You are a better person than I am for keeping your cool and walking away.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

And now for a little trip thru the dictionary.
Illegal: not allowed by law: not legal (what Howie said post #20) sarcasm yes
: an illegal immigrant
Racist: a person with a prejudice that one race is superior to another (not what Howie said)
Bigot: a prejudiced person who is* intolerant of anothers opinons differing from his own*
By calling someone a " asshole white person" where do you fall in the scheme of things Valley(post #31)
Man up, quit trying to look like a good guy by whining about other peoples opinions.


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

Howie, if you can stick a label like "illegal" on a human being and feel ok about it, then I can sleep well at night sticking a label like "racist" on your commentary. Justify it how ever you want. And yeah, I don't have any tolerance for racists or "patriots" who believe that by placing the label "illegal" on another human being justifies their inhumane treatment.

And by calling someone an asshole white person…well that's just one asshole white guy (me) calling it like he sees it….lot's of good folks out there…lot's of assholes too.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

We have one of those here in Austin, TX where I live only it's the manager that is the problem and I'm not the only one that's had dealings with him for this reason I no longer patronize any woodcraft.

To further my reasons, I'm looking for a possible replacement on my table saw and was looking at Powermatic. Out of the 19 vendors I googled selling the one I was looking all at the same price, Woodcraft and one other were the only two that were charging shipping, all the rest offered free shipping.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

A lot of places won't take Amex because their cut is way too high.

Retailers, my local Home Depot included, just hire people with minimal store experience who don't know the products and aren't given enough hours to give a hoot. It's a sad state.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I wonder if the OP can comment on what, if any response he got from Woodcraft (3 years ago)?

Closets Woodcraft to me is about 3 hours away in Rochester, NY. So, I only get there once per year when we go up there with the kids. The folks there are nice and personable.

They take Amex, but do not take Amex gift cards (I tried to use one there). They explained that there system didn't have any way to verify the balance on the card, so no way to guarantee the funds were sufficient. Fair enough. Just might want to have a backup form of payment if you intend on using a non-Woodcraft gift card.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

> Forgive the ignorance, but are Woodcraft stores all independently owned franchises or are there company stores?
> 
> It always amazes me how much difference a good manager/owner makes in how a store runs. The attitude of the employees is almost always a direct reflection of the boss.
> 
> - JayT


They are franchises. I looked at buying one once when my plant shutdown, but at the last moment, i got a transfer and did not follow-thru. I would say that stores are as good as the people. I've been very fortunate that all in the areas I've lived have been good ones (roanoke, st. louis, wilimington de, and downingtown pa). The latter two are owned by the same guy great to work with and I've gone in several times and forgot my cupon and they honored it, but they know me (to the point of my name when I enter the store).

They cannot look up if your codes' been used but they probably should have just deffered to the guy but then we don't know their situation. Maybe they have been shafted a few times etc. don't know for sure, but sad.

If traffic was bad as I imagine it surely is on the left coast I'm curious why not have it delivered and order online and get your coupon.

Bummer store not a good one. I'd still shop online. I wish there was a rockler close by. I used to shop with them regularly as that store in st. louis was a good one and friendly too.


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

@CharlesA
Good to see a fellow Louisvillian. Unfortunately, out in the east end, the closet store for small project supplies for me is either blue or orange. And is it me, or have they both gotten a lot worse about customer service since the Harbor Freight opened up?
Had two pretty lousy experiences at 2 different locations on 2 seperate days last week. Didn't feel like pushing my luck on a third.

@OP, I know the frustration of a poor experience like that, but it sounds like you handled it correctly. I called a customer support line for a HD in my area recently to complain about one employee, but praise another. They ended up offering me a $50 gift card to make amends. It's a shame they can't have people with that level of dedication in the actual store.


----------

